

Golang 0 downtime restarts: A stl http.ListenAndServe(TLS) drop in replacement - fvbock
https://github.com/fvbock/endless#endless

======
czbond
Thanks for posting, I've been wondering how to achieve this. In node, we had a
complex Nginx setup scenario - so I'm hopeful this will take the complexity
out of it.

~~~
fvbock
thx. i added some more documentation today - should be pretty straight
forward: import the lib and replace http.ListenAndServe(TLS) with
endless.ListenAndServe(TLS).

